# Deputy Sheriff Christopher Ray



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Christopher Ray 
*Southampton County Sheriff's Office
Virginia*
End of Watch: Saturday, August 29, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 22
*Tour of Duty:* 3 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, August 29, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Christopher Ray was killed in an automobile accident as he and his FTO were responding to a fight call in Newsoms at 5:20 am. A tree had fallen across General Thomas Highway during an overnight storm.

Their patrol car swerved to avoid the fallen tree and went off the road, striking another tree. Deputy Ray, who was the passenger, suffered fatal injuries.

Deputy Ray had served with the agency for only three months.
Agency Contact Information
Southampton County Sheriff's Office
PO Box 70
Courtland, VA 23837

Phone: (757) 653-2708

_*Please contact the Southampton County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy Ray.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Rest In Peace Sir


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Ofc.


----------



## CollegePDispatch (Nov 4, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------

